# Is Sheryl Crow full of crap...



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

..or just a dirty lady 'downstairs':

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/6583067.stm

Celebs getting their weight behind a cause eh?

:roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

I read this earlier, as if using less bog roll can save the planet!

Sorry Sheryl, but when I produce a log I need a bit more than 2 or 3 sheets love


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

She's obviously never tried using the tracing paper in my work's toilets.

Using 1 sheet to wipe is only feasible when you "ace" it (i.e., you wipe and nothing appears on the paper).

You try only using one sheet when you've had a stubborn bit of poo that doesn't want to let go, and your first wipe resembles a Mars Bar left in a hot car.

Rogue


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Rogue said:


> ....and your first wipe resembles a Mars Bar left in a hot car.


LMFAO! :lol:

I wont use _any_ sheets if she lends me her tongue!! :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> Rogue said:
> 
> 
> > ....and your first wipe resembles a *Mars *Bar left in a hot car.
> ...


And to think I very nearly put this in Off *Topic*...


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

She used to be full of "lance Armstrong" Until he "dumped" her :roll: :lol:


----------



## Nike1972 (Jan 31, 2006)

Indeed she appears to have lost the plot rather since her Lance 'cheerleader' duties ceased to be required...


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

now I know what inspired her song "real gone"

1 sheet (yeah...if they are A4 sized)


----------



## philbur (Apr 15, 2007)

She really is full of shit.
[smiley=toilet.gif]



garyc said:


> ..or just a dirty lady 'downstairs':
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/6583067.stm
> 
> ...


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

<sigh>

celebs (very small 'C')


----------



## Ashtray_Girl (Nov 27, 2006)

maybe she never shits cos she never eats!


----------



## gt russell (Nov 27, 2005)

I bet she has great big chunders too


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

garyc said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, thank fuck for bottylingus you didn't eh Gary? :lol:


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I use my little girl's Kandoos these days and can usually clean up with 3 sheets regardless of the level of output - brings back the joy of wiping


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Blimey Mike, what an admission on a public internet forum!! 

Me too. But Tesco's 89p baby wipes suffice and are top trumps to clear the chocolate residue!! :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TT2BMW said:


> Blimey Mike, what an admission on a public internet forum!!
> 
> Me too. But Tesco's 89p baby wipes suffice and are top trumps to clear the chocolate residue!! :wink:


But you can't/shouldn't flush them eh Neil :wink: Which then gives you the dilema of carrying it to a bin with a lid or outside to the dustbin...with your keks around your ankles :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Oh, thank _you_ Paul for blowing my extremly small print into huge Forum text so everyone can see it!! :wink:

I flush 'em mate. Not my bog - not my problem!! :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TT2BMW said:


> Oh, thank _you_ Paul for blowing my extremly small print into huge Forum text so everyone can see it!! :wink:
> 
> I flush 'em mate. Not my bog - not my problem!! :lol:


No problem mate - happy to be of assistance


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Thankfully, in this context, you don't assist. I can manage very well on my own!


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

This thread has told me a lot of information i wish i never knew


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

ronin said:


> This thread has told me a lot of information i wish i never knew


You should worry mate ~ "contents may contain nuts." :?


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

mike_bailey said:


> I use my little girl's Kandoos these days and can usually clean up with 3 sheets regardless of the level of output - brings back the joy of wiping


<cough> erm ditto  well? what? they are there for the kids and, well, oh never mind!


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

It seems to be more common than I'd previously imagined - I suspect some here treat their kids to Izal Medicated so they don't run low on Kandoo for themselves


----------

